# REMMI Kickin' A**



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

WAHOOOOOOOO My lil girl is one tough dog. She always beats up her friend Frisco the Gordon Setter! Now she adds insult to injury by sitting on him!

The pic was taken from inside the house so I hope it isn't too horribly blurry!

[siteimg]714[/siteimg]


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Looks like he likes her on top!! :wink:

(don't harrass me, i know it's a juvenile comment)


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That's my little girl you're talking about! :evil: :jammin:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

wowww that's not the doggy style I know?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Almost as bad as the 31-17 a$$ whoopin' I witnessed. :wink:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Go Remmi :beer: The next Mike Tyson


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

:withstupid:


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

That's hilarious...it just goes to show that your not supposed to mess with the woman of the house.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Funny!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

She was doing it again today over lunch. They play tug-o-war with a toy, then someone gets sole posession of it. Next, the other dog chases the one with the toy and then they drop the gloves! They play wrestle and it is hilarious! She sat on him again  :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Probably just showing you what you are in for once you get married!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:rollin: He will be lucky to see that much action.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol: sad but true


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Uh ohhhh, maybe I should run far, far away! :beer:


----------

